# Thumbs up to Emotiva.



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

I ordered a USP-1 last Saturday and received it today. That is not the cool part. When I ordered it, the final price was $419 shipped and I have a online receipt for that. I noticed that my account was only charged $349.

Turns out, they now have a sale price with free shipping. They had every right to charge me the full pre-sale price, but they gave me the sale price before it was officially on sale.


----------



## XEagleDriver (Apr 15, 2010)

Generic said:


> I ordered a USP-1 last Saturday and received it today. That is not the cool part. When I ordered it, the final price was $419 shipped and I have a online receipt for that. I noticed that my account was only charged $349.
> 
> Turns out, they now have a sale price with free shipping. They had every right to charge me the full pre-sale price, but they gave me the sale price before it was officially on sale.



That is the sign of an honorable, well run business, which obviously cares about its reputation for fairness--a rarity these days! I do not currently own any Emotiva gear, but am more liekly to do so now.

I hope you enjoy your USP-1 as much as the customer service.


Congrats,
XEagleDriver


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

There customer service is exellent, i can attest to that one.:T


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

XEagleDriver said:


> That is the sign of an honorable, well run business, which obviously cares about its reputation for fairness--a rarity these days! I do not currently own any Emotiva gear, but am more liekly to do so now.
> 
> I hope you enjoy your USP-1 as much as the customer service.
> 
> ...


I could not have said it better..


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

I was looking at there site again today. I was looking at their subs, but I'm going to end up DIY myself. Anyway, the cost is back up to $399 for that pre-amp, but they now include a much nicer remote.

Oh well, I'll take the cheap plastic looking remote and keep the extra $60.... That I just blew on two Dayton SD270-88 10" Shielded DVC Subwoofers for my car and to upgrade my Moms HTIB sub and a pair of Behringer HPS3000 High Performance Studio Headphones to replace some shorted out Playtronic computer headphones.

Oh man, the audio industry ended up getting all my cash anyway. :rofl: I'm an addict. Does this forum have a support group?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

They are having a sale again, i'm more interested in there amps but i kind of thought everything was on sale.:dontknow:


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Generic said:


> I was looking at there site again today. I was looking at their subs, but I'm going to end up DIY myself. Anyway, the cost is back up to $399 for that pre-amp, but they now include a much nicer remote.
> 
> Oh well, I'll take the cheap plastic looking remote and keep the extra $60.... That I just blew on two Dayton SD270-88 10" Shielded DVC Subwoofers for my car and to upgrade my Moms HTIB sub and a pair of Behringer HPS3000 High Performance Studio Headphones to replace some shorted out Playtronic computer headphones.
> 
> Oh man, the audio industry ended up getting all my cash anyway. :rofl: I'm an addict. Does this forum have a support group?


HTS IS your support group- we encourage you to feed your addiction! From receivers to amps to subs, we've ALWAYS got an upgrade suggestion :heehee: Enjoy your system!


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

bambino said:


> They are having a sale again, i'm more interested in there amps but i kind of thought everything was on sale.:dontknow:


It could be. When I was looking the other day, only some items were on sale. Maybe they were still updating the web page.

The 12" sealed sub looks tempting. The in room 22hz sounds a little too good to be true, but that would cover what I want.

Any one here hear the Ultra Sub 12? Maybe I should start a new thread on that. Any thoughts on Emotiva speakers in general?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Its always nice to read posts like this as there are good companies out there with excellent Customer Services, meaning they put the customer first and foremost, thumbs up for Emotiva :T


----------



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

I had a similar experience where Emotiva honored the sale price for my XPA-5 purchase almost 2 weeks before the sale and, furthermore, refunded the cost for shipping even though their price matching policy explicitly states that shipping is not covered. This kind of customer service, unfortunately, does seem to be the exception these days.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

waldo563 said:


> I had a similar experience where Emotiva honored the sale price for my XPA-5 purchase almost 2 weeks before the sale and, furthermore, refunded the cost for shipping even though their price matching policy explicitly states that shipping is not covered. This kind of customer service, unfortunately, does seem to be the exception these days.


Yes, unfortunately there are now few companies that offer such excellent service and these are the ones we need to keep in business, SVS and Oppo also come to mind.


----------



## ratm (Sep 17, 2010)

Plus 1 for emotivas CS


----------



## flyng_fool (Apr 10, 2010)

That's awesome to hear. I'm happy to know there are a few companies still out there cool enough to do that. I want some Emotiva gear so bad I can hardly stand it. Now if I could just get a steady job......


----------

